# Saving Hermes?



## Foxbat (Oct 23, 2017)

I thought this article put forward a good case for saving the former Royal Navy carrier (lately the Viraat of the Indian Navy). Officially the longest serving aircraft carrier in the world, I think she would make a good berthing partner to HMS Belfast and provide a link with another chapter of our history (The Falklands War) just as Belfast allows us a window to World War Two. Still, I fear in these times of austerity, it's unlikely to happen.

Saving HMS Hermes, is it a good idea?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2017)

Ouch - great idea, but not much traction on Crowdfunder by the looks.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 23, 2017)

It's a part of naval  history (which should not be forgotten) and if one can keep it around so much the better for future generations.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 24, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> It's a part of naval  history (which should not be forgotten) and if one can keep it around so much the better for future generations.


I agree but I fear it will be the scarpyard for this ship (which along with Invincible was absolutely crucial to the success of the Falklands conflict).


----------

